# Harsens Live



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Your issue could be caused by short-shucking the forearm. I had that issue on my 870. Come to find out, I had plastic residue accumulated at the chamber end of the barrel. Just a little bit to cause enough resistance that I wasn't getting the forearm all the way forward.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I had the same problem withe my mossberg 835,I fixed the problem when I bought my Benelli SBE 3


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

BFG said:


> Your issue could be caused by short-shucking the forearm. I had that issue on my 870. Come to find out, I had plastic residue accumulated at the chamber end of the barrel. Just a little bit to cause enough resistance that I wasn't getting the forearm all the way forward.


this is called "out of battery"

many will blame it on Remington, but in fact it is a neglect problem


----------



## KayakDuckHunter (Feb 1, 2016)

Done for the day. Ended with the 4. 
Overall a lot of wood ducks and quite a few pintail flying today.

Could have taken more shots but I try and be selective when they’re flying over the thick marsh behind me. I don’t have a dog and I don’t want to cripple anything.

Heading to the tree stand now for deer this evening.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

KayakDuckHunter said:


> Done for the day. Ended with the 4.
> Overall a lot of wood ducks and quite a few pintail flying today.
> 
> Could have taken more shots but I try and be selective when they’re flying over the thick marsh behind me. I don’t have a dog and I don’t want to cripple anything.
> ...


aka nap time


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

KayakDuckHunter said:


> Only one shot opportunity so far... miss. Not hearing a whole lot of action right now.
> 
> Got 3 guys walking the dike 50yards from me. Not sure if it’s DNR or some lost hunters but they’re not helping.





KayakDuckHunter said:


> Only one shot opportunity so far... miss. Not hearing a whole lot of action right now.
> 
> Got 3 guys walking the dike 50yards from me. Not sure if it’s DNR or some lost hunters but they’re not helping.





AaronJohn said:


> aka nap time





AaronJohn said:


> aka nap time





AaronJohn said:


> aka nap time


I have not duck hunted in years got to hard for me but reading this tread makes me realize how much I miss it. Might try it aygain


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

I c


BFG said:


> Your issue could be caused by short-shucking the forearm. I had that issue on my 870. Come to find out, I had plastic residue accumulated at the chamber end of the barrel. Just a little bit to cause enough resistance that I wasn't getting the forearm all the way forward.


I can second that, my brother had the same issue on an old ithica feather light. Plastic accumulated in the chamber. 

Sounds like there was a lot of action and you still did pretty well with gun troubles. That kinda stuff can throw most people off.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Good job, anytime yo shoot 4 duck with 95 parties is great. Do you see how corn near you did?


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Ha ha!!! Out working and saw a crippled goose! Never had to pull a trigger. Whoever crippled a goose in the Bancroft area.... th hanks









Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

AaronJohn said:


> this is called "out of battery"
> 
> many will blame it on Remington, but in fact it is a neglect problem


I blame Black Cloud.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## KayakDuckHunter (Feb 1, 2016)

Today could not have ended any better. Landed a public land 7 point with the new bow.


----------



## Biga (Jan 7, 2009)

Outstanding Day!!!!! One you won’t soon forget.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

What a great day congrats


----------



## Backbay Gunner (Nov 4, 2011)

Super Day... Awesome.. congrats..


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats! That's an awesome way to cap the day!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Good work kayakduck & deerhunter


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

What a great day... kudos for you to stay at it all day.... you are THE MAN.... Congrats....


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your hunt and that’s a great deer to break in the bow on! I’d spend some time looking over your gun. Only thing that could make the photo better would be the ducks that you could of shot. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Flats Fisher (May 3, 2008)

KayakDuckHunter said:


> Glad I stuck around, group of 3 gadwall cup their wings in front of me. Gun miss fires AGAIN but I’m able to drop one.
> 4 ducks so far.





KayakDuckHunter said:


> Glad I stuck around, group of 3 gadwall cup their wings in front of me. Gun miss fires AGAIN but I’m able to drop one.
> 4 ducks so far.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

That's a great day! Congrats.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Way to go man, what an awesome day afield


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

Hell of a day Kayak......


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ducks n bucks. Congrats


----------

